# Guts of a Volant Cai box



## Gentle Gto (Mar 2, 2006)

Does anyone have any pics of the guts of the Volant Cai box.Trying to decide which kit to order Lingenfelter.K&N.Volant etc.......::confused


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

As soon as I receive my Volant, I'll post some pics for ya.




:cool


----------



## ggarleypb (Mar 25, 2006)

I installed my volant today.. will see about finding a digi cam for pics.. install took about an hour and there is a seat of the pants difference. Engine winds up a bit better and it looks pretty dang good to boot.
I'm eager to see if there is a mpg difference in the next week.
-GG


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Any updates Robert or ggarley?


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

GTOooo said:


> Any updates Robert or ggarley?



I just installed mine, after buying a correct sized cone filter. The one that came with it had an opening about twice the size it should have been or there was a flang missing. What ever.... It's in now, looks Kickass, sounds great my Goat is a little faster off the line  It rev's different, better.... Hard to explane. :cool

I'll have pictures in a couple of days (sorry my digital went missing :confused )


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is a pic of the inside.....not much to it !

~Larry~


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey Big-L! :seeya: 


How did you fit that Gigantic Filter opening onto the MAFS??? :confused 


I went down and purchased a different one at PepBoys. The Stock Mass Air Flow Sensor will take a filter with a 3-13/16" opening. That Blue one that comes with it is about +5"....


:cool


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

> How did you fit that Gigantic Filter opening onto the MAFS???


The adapter that the MAF mounts to.

Did you not get this part that is in this picture ?


----------



## Gentle Gto (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Big-L............:seeya:


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

BIG-L said:


> The adapter that the MAF mounts to.
> 
> Did you not get this part that is in this picture ?





Yep! I knew it! My kit was missing that BIG BLACK FLANGE!!!:confused


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

> Yep! I knew it! My kit was missing that BIG BLACK FLANGE!!!


That part holds the MAF on the top of the flange and the filter mounts on the bottom.

If you bought it new,id bitch.You should have also gotten a parts list.

I really like the Volant,but there inspection of parts going in the box's seems very poor.

I knew of someone that got one,that didnt have the holes drilled in the bottom so it could be mounted,then there are problems with them fitting on the 06's.

Good luck

~Larry~


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

I finally got Volant on the phone (I'll give out the number for $20 :lol: )

They are sending the correct part today. The distributor got it wrong twice. No big deal though, as long as I GET the part.

All in All I am happy with the way if fits. IMO it looks great! Everything lines up perfect (the MASF did have to be flipped 180). The Car feels more powerful and even sounds better. 

If all the parts were there the first time I'd give the volant an A+.  



:cool


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

Glad everything is working out for you and they are getting you the right part's !

~Larry~


----------

